# *test*posting mp3 files



## leetdude_007 (Dec 9, 2007)

so I upload a file, like an mp3
how do I get it to play like the gbatemp podcast..
testing... 1 2 3.

http://www.m2pt5.com/temp/Chipmunks-Tubthumping.mp3


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 9, 2007)

It should be


```
[flash=200,20]http://podcast.gbatemp.net/dewplayer.swf?son=http://www.m2pt5.com/temp/Chipmunks-Tubthumping.mp3[/flash]
```

but the flash tags don't like SWFs with GET variables.

Edit: Or is it just SWFs with HTTP addresses as GET variables? Hmm...


----------



## test84 (Dec 9, 2007)

i'm not posting any MP3s!


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 10, 2007)

Well played, my good sir. Well played.


----------

